# U.S. Soldiers Pose With Bodies Of Suicide Bombers In Afghanistan



## High_Gravity (Apr 18, 2012)

U.S. Soldiers Pose With Bodies Of Suicide Bombers In Afghanistan 
















> The Los Angeles Times has released a set of photos that appear to show U.S. troops in Afghanistan posing with the remains of a suicide bomber. An American soldier released the photos to the LA Times.
> 
> In a statement, ISAF-commander in Afghanistan Gen. John Allen 'strongly condemned' the photos. ISAF clarifies the incident took place in 2010 and "represents a serious error in judgment by several soldiers who have acted out of ignorance and unfamiliarity with U.S. Army values."



U.S. Soldiers Pose With Bodies Of Suicide Bombers In Afghanistan


----------



## Mr. President (Apr 18, 2012)

Shouldn't the post read US and AFGHAN troops pose with pieces of suicide bombers?

When did it become worse to pose with a dead body than become a suicide bomber?  Where is the uproar about the  guys being SUICIDE BOMBERS?  just say......


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 18, 2012)

Mr. President said:


> Shouldn't the post read US and AFGHAN troops pose with pieces of suicide bombers?
> 
> When did it become worse to pose with a dead body than become a suicide bomber?  Where is the uproar about the  guys being SUICIDE BOMBERS?  just say......



I hear you my man but slamming Afghan Soldiers and dead suicide bombers isn't what people want to read, people want to read and see US Soldiers fucking up, thats what makes front page news.


----------



## Peach (Apr 18, 2012)

Mr. President said:


> Shouldn't the post read US and *AFGHAN troops pose with pieces of suicide bombers?*
> 
> When did it become worse to pose with a dead body than become a suicide bomber?  Where is the uproar about the  guys being SUICIDE BOMBERS?  just say......



YES! And 'LA Times is a rotten piece of slime for publishing them'.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2012)

Karzai, citing body-parts photos, calls for quicker U.S. exit 








> KABUL, Afghanistan -- President Hamid Karzai said Thursday that a speeded-up departure of Western troops from his country is the only way to prevent a recurrence of "painful experiences" such as the sight of American soldiers posing with the body parts of dead insurgents.
> 
> In a statement issued by the presidential palace 24 hours after the Los Angeles Times published photos showing U.S. troops manipulating the remains of suicide bombers and mugging for the camera, Karzai called the behavior depicted "inhumane and provocative."
> 
> ...



Karzai, citing body-parts photos, calls for quicker U.S. exit - latimes.com


----------



## OldUSAFSniper (Apr 19, 2012)

I have to tell you that this is such a NON-ISSUE with me that I can't even think about it as a screw up.  These guys are in a war and the body parts that are being held up are the remains of either suicide bombers or insurgents who were trying to KILL those troops.

You know, take it from personal experience.  When someone is trying to kill you and you're lucky enough to kill them first, the absolute LAST THING that goes through your mind is how to be nice and respectable to whats left.

Call me insensitive... call me calous... but at least you can call me!  The suicide bombers?  Not so much...


----------



## Douger (Apr 19, 2012)

Well. The USociopths(murkins) look like they're having fun. That's the important thing !


----------



## JStone (Apr 21, 2012)

Douger said:


> Well. The USociopths(murkins) look like they're having fun. That's the important thing !



Cubans never have fun in their fascist shithole


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 21, 2012)

man you guys dont even care about blowback do you?


You make really shitty supporters of our troops in the field


----------



## SayMyName (Apr 23, 2012)

OldUSAFSniper said:


> I have to tell you that this is such a NON-ISSUE with me that I can't even think about it as a screw up.  These guys are in a war and the body parts that are being held up are the remains of either suicide bombers or insurgents who were trying to KILL those troops.
> 
> You know, take it from personal experience.  When someone is trying to kill you and you're lucky enough to kill them first, the absolute LAST THING that goes through your mind is how to be nice and respectable to whats left.
> 
> Call me insensitive... call me calous... but at least you can call me!  The suicide bombers?  Not so much...



You are neither insensitive or calous. You just sound like you have been there. And for those that have never been "there," little understanding can truly take place.


----------



## ima (May 11, 2012)

I seriously doubt that taking pictures with dead guys is the most serious offense commited in Afghanistan? I would think that reducing the whole country to rubble is just a slightly bigger deal?


----------



## High_Gravity (May 11, 2012)

ima said:


> I seriously doubt that taking pictures with dead guys is the most serious offense commited in Afghanistan? I would think that reducing the whole country to rubble is just a slightly bigger deal?



Reducing the country to rubble? are you nuts? Afghanistan was already like that before we got there.


----------



## ima (May 11, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > I seriously doubt that taking pictures with dead guys is the most serious offense commited in Afghanistan? I would think that reducing the whole country to rubble is just a slightly bigger deal?
> ...



Ok, so you mean we dropped no bombs on Afghanistan and blew nothing up? This must also be one of the Israeli style wars where everyone just agrees to give you their land and resources?


----------



## High_Gravity (May 11, 2012)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



What are you fucking dense? Afghanistan was no better than a pile of rocks with people living in mud huts before we invaded just as they are now, or are you going to pretend Afghanistan was a beautiful lavish country with skyscrapers and a culture resembling Paris before US Troops arrived.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 11, 2012)

My father brought back pictures he took from the Korean War.

A few of the photos showed rows of dead N. Korean soldiers.

Some with no limbs or heads laying in the frozen ice and snow.

Also, a cool picture of dead gooks on top of a destroyed soviet T34 tank.

Photographing dead enemy soldiers with a personal camera is a time honored tradition.

And there is not a thing in the world wrong with it.


----------



## JStone (May 11, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> My father brought back pictures he took from the Korean War.
> 
> A few of the photos showed rows of dead N. Korean soldiers.
> 
> ...



The best are the dead muslimes honor killed by their own families


----------



## ima (May 11, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



If there was nothing to blow up, we wouldn't have used so many bombs. Simple, no?


----------



## High_Gravity (May 11, 2012)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



The bombs were used to kill people not blow up buildings einstein there weren't any buildings standing to bomb when we went in idiot.


----------



## ima (May 11, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Please provide a link to some proof that we didn't bomb ANYTHING.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 11, 2012)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Jesus Christ you are a fucking clueless, how about you show me some pics of the skyscrapers and industrial buildings we bombed in Afghanistan back in 2001, most of the countries infrastructure was already destroyed during the Soviet invasion and the Taliban/Northern Alliance civil war, there wasn't much left when we got there retard. You are a jack ass making it sound like Afghanistan was full of metropolis cities like Athens and Tokyo before we arrived.


----------



## ima (May 11, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Most? So not all?


----------



## High_Gravity (May 11, 2012)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



All.


----------



## Liability (May 11, 2012)

So, to recap:

A fuckstain piece of Islamo-jihadist scum blows himself up in the misbegotten name of Allah and the vile name of fucking pedophile prophet Mohammed.

Bits and pieces of its body get posed with the good guys fighting that depraved shit.

And WE are supposed to be outwaged?

WE are supposed to give a damn?

Application rejected.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 11, 2012)

Liability said:


> So, to recap:
> 
> A fuckstain piece of Islamo-jihadist scum blows himself up in the misbegotten name of Allah and the vile name of fucking pedophile prophet Mohammed.
> 
> ...


----------



## ima (May 12, 2012)

Liability said:


> So, to recap:
> 
> A fuckstain piece of Islamo-jihadist scum blows himself up in the misbegotten name of Allah and the vile name of fucking pedophile prophet Mohammed.
> 
> ...



The only person who would be "outwaged" is Elmer Fudd.


----------



## Liability (May 12, 2012)

ima said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > So, to recap:
> ...



Not at all.

The term has its utility.

It was not a typo, if that's what you were  thinking.


----------



## Caractacus (May 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> What are you fucking dense? *Afghanistan was no better than a pile of rocks with people living in mud huts *before we invaded just as they are now, or are you going to pretend Afghanistan was a beautiful lavish country with skyscrapers and a culture resembling Paris before US Troops arrived.



So they were the same in 2001 as their ancestors were when Alexander and the Macedonians passed through on their way to invade India about 2,300 years ago?


----------



## ima (May 13, 2012)

Liability said:


> So, to recap:
> 
> A fuckstain piece of Islamo-jihadist scum blows himself up in the misbegotten name of Allah and the vile name of fucking pedophile prophet Mohammed.
> 
> ...



We shouldn't even be there. Invading Afghanistan to capture Sammy and his 40 thieves is like invading Italy to go get the mafia.


----------



## Liability (May 13, 2012)

ima said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > So, to recap:
> ...




Opinions are like assholes.  We all have em.  They all tend to stink.

Yours for example.


----------



## MikeK (May 13, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Regardless of how little those people had before we replaced the Russians in that perpetually besieged country we have expended billions of dollars worth of ordnance and ammo there to make them have less -- mainly in terms of those innocent Afghans who got in the way and are regarded as "collateral" by us but were loved by someone and now are gone.  And while this lament may be dismissed as _leftist bleeding-heart liberalism,_ etc., the fact remains those people didn't do a goddam thing to us and we have as much business being there shooting their miserable country up as did the Russians, the French, the Brits and Alexander the Great!

Without irrefutably just cause for being there under arms, one killed baby is enough by any civilized standard to condemn our entire nation.  One!  Isn't what we've done to Iraq enough?


----------



## ima (May 13, 2012)

Liability said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Name calling, is that all you got? 

So what's the diff between invading Afghanistan to get Al-Qaeda and invading Italy to get the mafia? Anything? No opinion? No clue?


----------



## Liability (May 13, 2012)

ima said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Name calling is probably all you are worth.  But no. If you  had a functioning brain  cell even a dolt like you MIGHT see that all I noted was that you were expressing an OPINION.

And while you have a right to your mere opinion, that doesn't make it valid or persuasive.

Your absolutely ridiculously lame, limp and pathetic analog is hardly worth even discussing.

Al qaeda is to the mafia as the Nazi war machine is to a street gang.

And by the way, one WOULD invade Italy to root out Nazis.

Go figure, ya pinhead.


----------



## ima (May 14, 2012)

Liability said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



The mafia is way bigger than Al-Quaeda, especially if you toss in the Russian mob, the Triads, Yakuza... And they're better armed, more organized and have more dough as well.
So you can't even make a proper analogy after 26,000 (!!!) posts.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 14, 2012)

Caractacus said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > What are you fucking dense? *Afghanistan was no better than a pile of rocks with people living in mud huts *before we invaded just as they are now, or are you going to pretend Afghanistan was a beautiful lavish country with skyscrapers and a culture resembling Paris before US Troops arrived.
> ...



Yes.


----------



## Liability (May 14, 2012)

ima said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Holy shit.  The worthless asshole with the username ima is pretending he knows shit about either the mafia or al qaeda.



And even if your "facts" are true, they are still irrelevant to the puerile "argument" you were attempting (in your always feeble fashion) to "make."


----------



## ima (May 14, 2012)

Liability said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



John Belushi was a fat fuck who died of a speedball. That your hero?


----------



## High_Gravity (May 14, 2012)

ima said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Belushi is 1000000000000 times better than your man Usama.


----------



## ima (May 30, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Ya, doing speedballs is way better than fighting for what you believe in.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 30, 2012)

Mr. President said:


> Shouldn't the post read US and AFGHAN troops pose with pieces of suicide bombers?
> 
> When did it become worse to pose with a dead body than become a suicide bomber?  Where is the uproar about the  guys being SUICIDE BOMBERS?  just say......



Uproar? they are dead, do you want to drag their body parts through the streets?


----------



## High_Gravity (May 30, 2012)

You know what I noticed? things are so fucked up in Afghanistan right now nobody is even mentioning this anymore, or the urinating incident.


----------



## ima (Jun 5, 2012)

Maybe if some army guys would pose with more dead guys then someone would have posed with Osama bin Laden and his death would have been proven.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 5, 2012)

ima said:


> Maybe if some army guys would pose with more dead guys then someone would have posed with Osama bin Laden and his death would have been proven.



I wouldn't have minded that.


----------



## Liability (Jun 5, 2012)

I just saw another (and apparently real) picture of Osama bin Laden with his skull ventilated.  Looks like he got it almost right between the eyes.  Nice shot by the SEAL.

I have seen other people with their skulls smashed and brains leaking out, and there is a very notable effect on the appearance of the eyes and face of the dead people as a result.  The image I saw has that same effect.  That's why I think it's genuine.

Due to Board TOS I will post no copy of the image.  BUT here's a link to something I found via Google:

MY SON IS IN THE MARINES GOT THIS TXT PIC OF OSAMA DEAD LAST WEEK HE SAID. I can't verify authenticity. #tcot on Pikchur - Photo & Video Sharing!  <-- That's the link with the title from the author. (I am not referring to my own son, thank God.)​
 If one goes there and sees the two sequential posts from a user named "apeloos" it isn't difficult to dig up the evidence on your own.


----------



## The Infidel (Jun 5, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe if some army guys would pose with more dead guys then someone would have posed with Osama bin Laden and his death would have been proven.
> ...



I would not have batted an eyelash if they took pics while they were taking a shit in the hole they made in his skull.

Fuck you ima


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 5, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Ima is an Usama Bin Laden fan, even with pics she would not be satisfied.


----------



## ima (Jun 5, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Like seriously, wouldn't it have made sense to show pictures of him dead that can be authenticated?
Why should I believe he's dead? because Obama said so?


----------



## Liability (Jun 5, 2012)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...





No no, "ima."

BELIEVE that he's alive.  

You schnookered pussy.


----------



## ima (Jun 6, 2012)

Liability said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



So I guess you believe without facts. Say hi to the tooth fairy for me.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 6, 2012)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



You can go ahead and believe that if you want I could care less.


----------



## ima (Jun 6, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



So tell me what you base him being dead on?
When Khadafi was killed they showed it. When Saddam was hanged, they showed it. They showed his sons as well, and that Al-Zakarwi dude they were looking for for a long time, they showed him... So why not show Sammy dead or getting shot or something like that?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 6, 2012)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



I don't know, I think they should show pics of the corpse.


----------



## Liability (Jun 6, 2012)

ima said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



I believe the photographic evidence and I believe even this shit-head Administration in this instance.

And the fact that you can't accept it is additional evidence that it is true.

For a bin Laden groupy like you, it's a painful truth.  For real human beings, it's terrific news.

Your scumbag hero is deader than your last vestigial brain cell, you puss.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 6, 2012)

Liability said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...


----------



## ima (Jun 6, 2012)

Liability said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



You talking about the photoshopped picture of Dead Sammy? That's the only one I've ever seen. If you believe that, well, then give the Easter Bunny a high five for me, ok?
I'm just saying: you WANT to believe that he's dead when in fact, there's no actual proof that he's dead.


----------



## Liability (Jun 6, 2012)

ima said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...





You simply don't WANT to believe he's dead despite pretty solid evidence that he is dead.

Say hi to all the top leaders of al qaeda, you fucking asshole.

Oh fuck.  That was harsh.  You can't.  *They* are all dropping like flies, too.


----------

